# 83 days until my wedding.



## sendit08 (Mar 17, 2013)

The countdown is to June 8th 2013.
My most general goal is to be as lean as possible on my wedding day.

Current Stats:
5'11" tall.
250 lbs.
25% Body fat +/- .
I will post a picture as soon as my wife comes back into town, as of right now its just me and my 11 month old son.

Current Diet:
Carb cycling...
Normal, Low, and Zero repeat.
I will try to post as much as i can in the way of macros.

Current routine:
Sun: High volume repititions horizontal push
Mon: Low volume reps "heavy" pull
Tues: High volume reps vertical push
Wed : High volume reps horizontal pull
Thurs: Low volume reps "heavy" push
Fri:  High volume reps vertical pull
Sat: leg day! 
I only dedicate one day per week for training legs because I have a much larger lower body compared to my upper body. I also have a job that requires me to walk around all day. It should also be noted that I deadlift on tues and fri so my lower body is not being "ignored" during the week

Now for the juicy details...
I am currently on day 20 of a two phase recomping cycle.
from day 21 (tomorow) until day 70
50mg of test prop, tren ace, mast prop pinned all together ED 6AM
90 mg of oral tren (estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione), split 40mg 6AM, 50mg preworkout 4-8pm depending on the day.

during this first phase I am also taking peptides
AM: 200mcg GHRP2 + 100mcg cjc w/o dac
Post Workout" 200mcg GHRP2 + 100mcg cjc w/o dac
PM: 200mcg GHRP2 + 100mcg cjc w/o dac + 200mcg hgh frag 176-191

from day 71 - day 123
50mg test prop eod (71-123)
100mg NPP eod (71-110)
100mg tren ace ED (71-120)
100mg Mast prop (71-120)
40mg winstrol (71-110) split 20mg 6am, 20mg post workout (winstrol is the only substance in this cycle that I have no experience with. I am assuming it is better to take post workout because of joint issues)

I will be taking clenbuteral @ 100mcg 15days off/on for the entire cycle
I am taking 50mcg T3 along with 125mcg of T4

I am currently taking .25mg of arimidex daily (this could change once i enter phase 2 of cycle)
I am currently taking .75mg of prami daily (this too could change once i enter phase 2 of cycle)
I am currently taking 500mcg of hcg every three days. (this will continue through pct)

Using this log I intend to share as much as possible that directly relates to achieving my goals.

I really dont want this log to turn into a huge bashing against me because I am carrying too much bodyfat to use AAS. I am aware of this but I decided to go along with it anyways. However I would like as much constructive input and support as possible, just no haters please. This is happening whether you like it or not.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 17, 2013)

everyday i also take...
creatine (preworkout)
milk thistle (1500mg)
fish oils (few different kinds) 
Multivitamins (animal stack)
a couple of extracts for bp, prostate, and kidneys
vit C, D, B6, 
BCAA's


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2013)

*DAY 21:*

today was the first day i introduced oral tren to my cycle.
I took 40mg this morning along with my shot of 50mg test prop, tren ace, mast prop.
I felt very tired all day but I will attribute that to two factors. My son slept like shit last night which meant i was up all night and today was a "zero carb" day. 
I am always sluggish on my zero carb days.
I will take 50mg more of the oral tren before i go workout at around 6pm.

today i ate one egg and one mild italian sausage for breakfast.
I ate about half a pound of tri tp at 1pm
i had two hot dogs with mustard after work.
I will eat a giant steak tonight after the gym before bed.

I only eat red meat on zero carb days (it is not normal that i have red meat at every meal, you would usually see chicken breast in there but i didnt feel like chicken today)
I try to eat as much chicken and fish as possible on my normal and low carb days.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2013)

*day 21, workout:*

heavy pull day...
dead lifts:
135lbs 1x5
315lbs 3x3

one-arm seat row
100lbs 1x5
165lbs 3x3

pull ups
2, 1, 1, 1

i finished the workout off by trying a new maching at my gym that is kind of like a stationary rope climb.
It was alright. I just went to failure on it.

I tried to play some basketball but my arms were straight dead.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)

I may have read straight over it, but have you considered using Clen? or Clen with T3?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> I may have read straight over it, but have you considered using Clen? or Clen with T3?



ya you did read over it...
I am using clen 15 days on/off..
I started the cycle with clen so I will restart the clen on day 31.
I usually do 50mcg the first day then 100mcg/day for the next 14 days.
This may sound crazy to some, but i take my clen right before bed because it straight up knocks me out. If i take it in the AM i am sluggish as fuck all day.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)

clen takes opposite effect with me. I try to take it as early as possible lol i needz my beauty sleep


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> clen takes opposite effect with me. I try to take it as early as possible lol i needz my beauty sleep



so weird how that works lol.
when I am on tren and take my clen in the pm the night sweats become amplified. 
It not too much to deal with but it kind of grosses out my fiancee when she notices it lol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 18, 2013)

lol

well good luck and tear the gym up


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you considered anavar for your cut bro? It is really the best stuff on the market when it comes 
to reducing body mass and weight other than clen which I see you are already taking which is great
congrats on your wedding mine is a few days after yours in july. Def want to be ready for that for sure


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Have you considered anavar for your cut bro? It is really the best stuff on the market when it comes
> to reducing body mass and weight other than clen which I see you are already taking which is great
> congrats on your wedding mine is a few days after yours in july. Def want to be ready for that for sure



actually yes i have totally considered it.
Basically i was going to add it to phase 2 of my cycle at 80mg/day
its still an option but i just want to see how my liver reacts to the winny especially right after 50 days of oral tren.
If i feel like i am fine then I will add it for sure.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

today i woke up with some soreness in my nipples.
I am not sure if it is prolactin related or estrogen related.
I will be using prami every moring and night. and .5mg of letro every other morning for probably one week.
If the pain doesnt subside I will get some bloods done.


Today is a normal carb day.
for breakfast I have a sausage, egg, cheese and tater tot burrito.
for lunch i had a big ass croissant (the bakery that we order out donuts and stuff from at work is trying to sell me these croissants, they are so good I think I am going to say no just beause I know Ill get addicted lol)


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Day 22*

today i skipped the gym...
I need to catch up on sleep so i just took my 50mg oral tren, now I am going to eat a double turkey burger and crash out early for the night.
every couple of weeks I opt to catch up on sleep over a workout.
Since tonight was supposed to be high volume vertical push focus I will just start my workout tomorow with 100 military presses.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I trained twice a day and did cardio 4+ times a week getting in shape for my wedding... It was total overkill, ended p with skinnier legs than I wanted and no where near as cut as I should have been, live and learn. My wife looked great, she trained normally. she always has been more grounded than me...lol

Best wishes to you and yours!!!


----------



## bobbyboy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm getting married too on June 8th. Congrats!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I trained twice a day and did cardio 4+ times a week getting in shape for my wedding... It was total overkill, ended p with skinnier legs than I wanted and no where near as cut as I should have been, live and learn. My wife looked great, she trained normally. she always has been more grounded than me...lol
> 
> Best wishes to you and yours!!!



yes i have experienced overtraining myself before as well. At the time I thought there was no such thing as overtraining on gear but i proved myself wrong.
I usually spend no more than 35-45 mins in the gym and my workout regiment has me working out everyday because I am undoubtedly going to skip a session here and there.

I look forward to hearing more input from you HFO. You are jacked brotha and your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2013)

*day 23*

So it is my third day adding oral tren at 90mg ed to my cycle.
just to clarify: 40mg 6am and 50mg 4-6pm preworkout...
today was the first time in my life that i have ever experience severe back pumps during my workout.
I started my workout with 5x20 military press on the smith machine 135lbs to make up for my missed workout yesterday.
Then I went into todays workout. I started with one armed seated rows @ 150lbs after a couple of sets my back seized up and it felt like I was getting hard cramps in the middle of my back. I got up and stretched out and used a clindrical rolling thing to massage my back and it cleared up just fine. 
It put a wrinkle in my workout though.
I just ended the workout with 5x20 SLDs with 135lbs.
then I did some arnold curls and bounced.

on a side note there is this fool at my gym that goes around trying to help everyone workout and it is pissing me off.
I hope this added tren doesnt make me toss him into a mirror lol!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 20, 2013)

Maybe get some Taurine Powder to help with the pumps


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Maybe get some Taurine Powder to help with the pumps



i actually have taurine tablets just the gnc brand, I forget the mg/pill but i take two every morning when I am on clen because that shit has me straight drowsy without them.
I will just start taking them every mornign regardless and see what happens.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 20, 2013)

lemme know how if that helps. I have had some nasty back pumps on back day before, really limited me on heavy deads


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Day 23*

Also wanted to add.
I weighed myself right after my workout on the scale at the gym (the same scale I always use)
and I was 242.5 I feel like 25% might be too high of an estimate for my bodyfat.
I will post a pic so that these numbers become irrelevant but i can definately see my top four abs but i still have a 36-38" waist so I think i am more likely around 20% bodyfat at 240-245lbs.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 21, 2013)

*day 24*

quick update:
nipple sensitivity almost gone and I will continue prami and adex at the new upped dosage.

today was a Zero Carb day.
I had two eggs and a sausage link for breakfast.
I had a pile of carne asada with chopped red onions, cilantro, and squeezed lime for lunch.
Gonna have 2lbs of chicken breast for dinner.

Just toook my 50mg preworkout dose of oral tren and I will hit the gym within an hour.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 21, 2013)

Never getting married good luck with the cut


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks bud!

that was my motto too until I knocked up my woman!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 21, 2013)

*day 24*

workout....

bench press:
135, 1x12
225, 1x5
315, 3x3 (my strength is SKYROCKETING)

tri pushdowns
dropsets

pec deck...
145 2x20
160 2x20
175 2x20

This is almost back to my old strength from 08 when I was absolutely in my prime.
Moving this weight I know I will be making huge progress...


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

*day 25*

another week of work in the bag!

This morning my nipples were achy and they have been very sensitive to the touch since then.
This will be my new AI prtocol.
prami: 1mg every night
Arimidex: .5mg every night
(new addition) letrozole: 1.25mg until sensitivity subsides then I will ramp down slowly to avoid a rebound

I think I recall hearing something about how prami doesnt work for everyone when it comes to prolactin control.
Maybe it just isnt for me.
In my previous tren runs I just used prolactrone 1000mg ed split morning and night and was fine but it was out of stock where i usually get it from so I just added some prami from CEM to my usual order of burners


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

those are the jintani ancillaries?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> those are the jintani ancillaries?


No...
All of my ancillaries come from CEM Products


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

Shoot lol I can't find any reviews of their ancillaries


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Shoot lol I can't find any reviews of their ancillaries



With ancillaries I dont fuck around.
there are good sponsors on here for that.
Its not expensive either.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

*78 days until my wedding*

*day 25*

workout:

All dropsets today

lat pull downs
175-100  x3
rev flys
150-75   x3
rev grip pull downs
125-50   x3
standing rows
175-100   x3
arnold curls
30lbs to failure   x3

ended this sesh with 10 mins on the stair climber


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> With ancillaries I dont fuck around.
> there are good sponsors on here for that.
> Its not expensive either.



true dat, I'll just stick with companies with good reps


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> true dat, I'll just stick with companies with good reps



personally, 
I also trust liquid ancilaries much more than ugl tabs because with liquids you can easily find that sweet spot, which imo is really important becasue just a little too much or just a little less than needed could endup doing more harm than nothing at all.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 22, 2013)

Ill check CEM soon then. granted last batch of clomid i used was liquid


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 22, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Ill check CEM soon then. granted last batch of clomid i used was liquid



I am not necessarily saying CEM is the only way to go.
I use osta-gain for my peps.
My letro is from maximpep
I like cem for my ancillaries because its all that I have used and theyve never let me down
I am mainly just into liquids for this type of thing because its easier to get a perfect dosage


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

*day 26*

workout:

legpressx12 immediately followed by calfpressx12
90,180,270,360,450,540,630

finished my workout with hanging crunches.

Might go back to the gym later for more abs and Ill throw in arms.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just ordered enough var to run 100mg ed for 40days starting on phase2 of my cycle.
Phase 2(52days) will now look like this...
(1-20,34-52) 50mg test prop EOD.... (dropping test for two weeks prior to my wedding day, which is day 33 of phase2)
(1-50) 100mg tren ace ED if this is comfortable I might bump up to 150mg ED
(1-50) 100mg mast prop ED
(1-40) 40mg oral winny ED split AM and preworkout
(1-40) 100mg oral var ED split AM and Preworkout
50mg T3 ED, 125mcg T4 ED
100mcg clen 15on/15off
.5mg adex ED
1mg prami ED
500mcg hcg E3rdD

I currently have enough peps to last me through phase1 of my cycle, if I have extra$ to buy some more I will continue my pep regimen through phase2.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 23, 2013)

damn you got a pretty nice stash now lol


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> damn you got a pretty nice stash now lol


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 23, 2013)

*day 26*

I havent been able to do much in the way of cardio because of the tren.
It hits me hard when it comes to inhibiting my cardio.
I found a 3/4 full bottle of syntheselen lying around from like 6 months ago and I pinned 3ml and hit the gym again.
I did 15 min HIIT no problem!
this is great!
I will continue to pin that preworkout and start my workouts with 15 min HIIT training.
I have about 20 days worth left and I wont be doing cardio every workout so it should last me till then end of phase 1 of my cycle.
My new goal is to be right around 11-13% bodyfat going into phase 2.
This way I can be under 10% for my wedding day.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

*day 27*

tren is working...
last night at around 3am I came downstairs to check on my motorcycle becuase I thought it had been stolen.
I dont even own a motorcycle and never have.


----------



## Laborer (Mar 24, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> *day 27*
> 
> tren is working...
> last night at around 3am I came downstairs to check on my motorcycle becuase I thought it had been stolen.
> I dont even own a motorcycle and never have.



Haha to funny


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like good stuff


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Day 27*

workout:
HIIT 2min paced, 30sec sprint
x4

Bench Press
135lb warmup
225lbs 3x10

incline DB flys
45lbs 3x12

1arm tri pushdowns w/rope
65lbs 3x12

Pec deck
175x12
160x12
145x12
160x12
175x12

this wore me out! 
I was going to do some close grip bench but I was dead.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

Laborer said:


> Haha to funny





Eiserner Hahn said:


> Sounds like good stuff



I dont mind these midnight side effects when it comes to tren.
I feel like its well worth the positive effects.
I also dont really every sleep through the night because I have a 1 year old lol


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 24, 2013)

*adding gw 501516*

been hearing alot of hype about this stuff...

I just purchased 60 days worth of it at 10mg/day.

I think this is the proper dose. someone can correct me if I am wrong.

I also ordered enough peps to continue my regimen through phase2 of my cycle.

needless to say I have been having some good luck financially lately and hopefully it keeps up.

My goal is to add Halo 15mg preworkout for the first 30 days of phase 2. Its pricey but I have used it before and I really like the hardness and intensity it gives me.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 25, 2013)

Halo extfeme fromironmaglabs? 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Halo extfeme fromironmaglabs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2



actually I was talking about halotesting (fluoxy)


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Halo extfeme fromironmaglabs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2



actually I was talking about halotestin (fluoxy)


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 25, 2013)

*DAY 28*

workout...
today i started work later than normal because it is spring break...
I worked out before work...

bent over rows
90lbs
3x12

slds
90lbs (two plates)
3x12

shrugs
2x120lbs
3x16

lat pull downs
175lbs
3x8

rev grip pull downs
100lbs
3x12

started the workout off with 15 mins HIIT
30sec High intensity, 2min paced.
x5


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 27, 2013)

*DAY 29*

skipped workout 
took a rest day!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 27, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> been hearing alot of hype about this stuff...
> 
> I just purchased 60 days worth of it at 10mg/day.
> 
> ...



Osta-gain practically overnighted this package to me.
stoked to try out this gw501516.
Gonna start it tomorow @5mg morning and 5mg preworkout.
I have two 30ml bottles with 10mg/ml Since I skip workout days here and there I am thinking it will last me about 70 days.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 28, 2013)

*DAY 31*

workout...
incline press
215lbs 2x12 1x8 

incline db flys
55lbs 3x12

standing military press (smith machine)
215lbs 3x10

standing flys
50lbs 3x12

seated flys
105 lbs 3x20

started GW today...
I took 5mg preworkout 
I was a little shaky at work today but I can see myself easily handling 10mg in the AM on days that I dont workout after work, in that case I would just split it up.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 28, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> *day 27*
> 
> tren is working...
> last night at around 3am I came downstairs to check on my motorcycle becuase I thought it had been stolen.
> I dont even own a motorcycle and never have.



Damn, that's hilarious! Did you happen to smoke or take anything you're not telling us about


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 28, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Damn, that's hilarious! Did you happen to smoke or take anything you're not telling us about



I wish bro!
I usually love to smoke some ganja on cycle (and off) but i just got a new job and I think they are gonna drug test me


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

*day 32*

yesterday night I started back up on clen
took 60mg before bed.
felt some sides but nothing major, I will stay at 60mcg until I feel fine then increase to 100mcg for the rest of the 15 day "on" period.
I can feel the gw giving me energy at work.
I will take another 5mg preworkout tonight.
Also I can really feel the clen building up.
I might have to bump up the yoga to clear the "ill fucking kill you" feelings.
Its gonna be interesting when I bump up the dosage during phase 2!!


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ganja is not an option for me either, once i stop the insane munchies (pizza and ice cream kind) and laziness, I start procrastination... The stuff just kicks my ass...
subbed But no, PICS?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Any pic updates?



i would say I am about 20-25% bodyfat right now.
As soon as my wife comes back from pennsylvania for her training I will have her take some pics of me.
I have never really posted any whole body pics of myself because I am kind of insecure when It comes to my body.
I am going to post some with this journal though because Im really dialing in my training and diet.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Day 32*

workout...

Dead lifts
295
5x5

Sumo deads
275
5x5

Good mornings
275
5x5

power cleans
225
5x5

bent over barbell rows
225
5x5

upright rows (moved to smith)
135
5x5

preacher curls
75lbs
3x12

arnold curls
40lbs
3x12

rev grip lat pull downs
75lbs
to fail x3

I started and ended the workout with 12mins HIIT (2min paced 30sec high intensity)
I really feel like the GW is taking my endurance to the next level
Although, I know I didnt drink enough water today and my abs cramped up with I was showering.
On top of that, I gained eight pounds, which is very normal for me when I start clen to retain a crazy amount of water until about day 5-6 of clen.
Also I weighed myself Preshit.
243lbs, was 235 3 days back.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

*day 33*

the fiancee is coming back today...
After spending three weeks on the other side of the country training for her new job.
This is definately going to put me back on schedule.
It will also add about four hours per night to my sleep schedule.
My progress should pick up and my strength should endup back to normal in no time.
My plan is to split my workouts up by compound movements and isolations and be able to go to the gym 2 times daily.
I will spend the first half of both of my workouts doing 12min HIIT training.
Hopefully this really speeds up the fat loss.
I have decided to change my diet a little bit becuase I dont really notice that big of a difference from cycling my carbs.
I will go five days with as little carbs possible (weekdays) saturday will be a refeed and sunday will be a zero carb day.
I have used this method before (kind of like a little bit of a cheat version of "carbnite") and it has worked for me.
That was off cycle so we will see how my body reacts to it on cycle.

pics coming very soon. probably as soon as the initial water weight from starting the clen subsides.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

*day 33*

workout...
leg day!

squats
135lbs 3x12
225 2x6
275 3x6
(felt like I could do more at this rep range, will try next saturday)

front squats
225lbs 5x6

SLDs
90lbs 5x12

ended with calf press
and calf raises to failure.

12mins HIIT the usual.


----------



## jadean (Mar 30, 2013)

In brother, congrats on getting married soon. Drop some weight and get those pics up.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

jadean said:


> In brother, congrats on getting married soon. Drop some weight and get those pics up.



I know man I am gonna get pics up.
I am really insecure about my stretch marks, I have had them since high school.
But fuck it, right now I need all the advice I can get and putting pics up will help me get that.
Plus maybe theres some chem or pep out there that helps with stretch marks and I can get a sponsored log going.
lol now im dreaming!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 30, 2013)

Same here. Man on the stretch marks my shoulders look like they have given birth lol. But that la because of large muscle gains in short time period


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Same here. Man on the stretch marks my shoulders look like they have given birth lol. But that la because of large muscle gains in short time period



I had some success reducing them when I went on MT2 years ago.
but when I came off, I went back to normal.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 30, 2013)

Only way to get rid of them is by laser from what I've read on here


----------



## jadean (Mar 31, 2013)

Ohhh my man you have to think of them as battle scars, I've got them all over, just tan up and eventually they should fade pretty good, but I don't think there's any way to GED rid of them without surgery. Look very closely all of the pros have them as well. Just tell anybody who asks that you had to fight a bear with your bare hands to protect your nephew, boom!


----------



## Grozny (Mar 31, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> The countdown is to June 8th 2013.
> My most general goal is to be as lean as possible on my wedding day.
> 
> Current Stats:
> ...



As a married man I would advise u to stay single or simply be gay and enjoy your life...


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 31, 2013)

jadean said:


> Ohhh my man you have to think of them as battle scars, I've got them all over, just tan up and eventually they should fade pretty good, but I don't think there's any way to GED rid of them without surgery. Look very closely all of the pros have them as well. Just tell anybody who asks that you had to fight a bear with your bare hands to protect your nephew, boom!



thanks dude...
ya its not like I wana get rid of them 
usually in the summer I tan like a beast since I am full sicilian.
they fade pretty good.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 31, 2013)

*day 34*

GYM CLOSED TODAY

FUCKERS!!!


----------



## independent (Mar 31, 2013)

Whats your thought on the peps? Do they really work?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> *day 34*
> 
> GYM CLOSED TODAY
> 
> FUCKERS!!!



those sonza bitches. my gym was open


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 31, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats your thought on the peps? Do they really work?



I am currently running...
100-200mcg ghrp2 + 100mcg cjc no dac every AM, postworkout, and prebed. 
I add hgh frag prebed on my low/no carb days.
every single night I wake up on and off and all of my eight fingers are completely tingling and numb.
When it comes to THIS side of effect, I can relate it exactly to 2.5iu HGH ED which I was on a four years ago for a year.
They are taking effect. to what degree, is very hard to say because of all the other compounds I am running.
I got all my peps from OSTA GAIN, their rep gave me a more than generous offer and I have nothing but good things to say about everything i have received from them...
I am going to switch to a 5x day administration of ghrp6 w/cjc because ironmanpeptides just gave me a very generous offer.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Day 35*

Workout...

HIIT
12mins
2mins paced followed by 30sec High Intenstity

Bench press
185lbs
3x12
205lbs
2x8

incline press
185
3x12

incline press to incline db flys x3
135lbs x5
70lbs x7

cable flys
100lbs
5x20

pec deck
105lbs 
to failure


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 1, 2013)

nice. 

Im going to start those orals tomorrow.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 1, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> nice.
> 
> Im going to start those orals tomorrow.



what orals?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 1, 2013)

those two PH's from ironmaglabs, the ones in my sig.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Day 35*

Workout # 2

I copied a jay cutler tricep blast I whatched on youtube.

rope pull down
5x20

ez bar push downs
5x20

close grip with preacher bar
5x12

one arm rev grip cable pushdowns
5x20

seated tricep press
1 set to failure.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love high volume training, I am doing that know and it kicks my ass, fun way to train.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Day 36*

workout...

HIIT 12 min
2min paced 30sec high intensity

Dead lifts
135lbs
3x20
275
3x12

seated reverse flys
75lbs
3x to failure

going back tonight for biceps and traps.
probably going to go with high volume...
been getting a good pump from this.

quick update:
i started this cycle at 259lbs
now I am 235lbs
I would estimate that I have gained over 10lbs of muscle.
I would say I have lost 34-40lbs of fat so far.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 2, 2013)

damn nice work keep it up


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 2, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> damn nice work keep it up



this is the first time in my life that I have my diet and training both dialed in during a cycle.
With the stack that I am running I can see another 40lbs lost in the 68 days remaining.

this would surely get me to my goal of sub 15% BF


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 4, 2013)

last few days I have been busy with work.
I have been keeping up with both my diet and my workout but havent had time to log.

*day 37*

shoulders...

standing military press (smith)
135
5x12

seat should press (db)
70lbs
5x20

seated side raises
70lbs
5x6

standing from raises (precher bar)
75lbs
5x12

finished this workout with my usual HIIT

I will go back tonight for a high volume tricep workout.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 4, 2013)

last few days I have been busy with work.
I have been keeping up with both my diet and my workout but havent had time to log.

*day 37*

shoulders...

standing military press (smith)
135
5x12

seat should press (db)
70lbs
5x20

seated side raises
70lbs
5x6

standing from raises (precher bar)
75lbs
5x12

finished this workout with my usual HIIT

I will go back tonight for a high volume tricep workout.


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice log bro. I literally lol when you said you checked on your motorcycle. That was hilarious. I've never used Tren but I might give it a go on my next blast. Summer is coming. Time to get shredded. Good luck bro and congrats on the wedding.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 5, 2013)

is there any picts...  before and after


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 5, 2013)

Grozny said:


> is there any picts...  before and after



I have a before pic...
I will post it when I post my midway pic.
and of course my end pic will be at my wedding.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 5, 2013)

*day 39*

today I focused on back width at the gym.
pull downs of all kinds
high volume
and heavy weight.

I got to work and felt like shit.
I had a meeting with my main boss and he just sent me home midway through because I look like death.
go home, took a nap, was still sweating perphously.
I did some research and decided that my sugar was too low.
the tren does this to me sometimes.
I ate a sleeve of girl scout cookies, now I feel fine. !!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 7, 2013)

*day 41*

today was supposed to be my rest day but yesterday was my sons first birthday so i switched rest days.

leg day...

Squats
135lbs
1x12 (warmup set)
315lbs
5x5
much better than last week

this wore me out so I just ended the sesion with high volume calf raises and press.


----------



## jadean (Apr 7, 2013)

Tren does the same to me with my blood sugar. Always keep some thin mints stacked away haha, awesome job on the weight loss brother.


----------



## js1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

Update?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 10, 2013)

been training like normal
tweaking my diet a bit because i was having low sugar spells from the tren.
It was my sons first birthday this weekend and hes been running a fever that he caught from some other baby there ever since so needless to say, ive been having my hands full


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2013)

getting sick sucks. specially on a birthday


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 10, 2013)

*day 43*

shit day 43!!!
the wedding is getting closer and closer and the good news is that I am on track to meet my goals.

back depth...

deadlifts
225
3x12

sumo deads
275
3x12

seated rows
drop sets

arnold curls
high volume

shrugs
dop sets

HIIT 12 min, the usual


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 11, 2013)

decided switch to longer sessions and increased my amount of rest days per week
I usually do this midway through my cycles just to give my body a chance to catch up with the training
the weight has been coming off a little slower but I think I am gaining muscle a little faster because my lifting weights have increased pretty dramatically from the begining of my cycle and week to week as a continue.
I dont max out so I can just tell that I am getting stronger because the weight I use for my low volume heavy days is increasing by the week.

tomorow is a vertical focused push day and friday so I anticipate a serious workout.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 13, 2013)

squat day!!

today I wanted to go big with squats...

I took more time than usual between sets but I pushed it to 100 reps total

traditional squats
335lbs
4x5

front squats (smith)
275lbs
4x5

wide stance squats
315
2x5

I could barely go down the stairs after this one.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 16, 2013)

yesterday I did a high volume shoulder and tricep workout.

my hours changed at work due to a promotion!! and now I work 530-2 daily,
I have been keeping up with my workouts
diets a little off track
but I will get back to the line.

starting in three days phase 2 of my cycle will commence

My dosages will be as follows
testP - 50mg eod
trenA - 100mg ed
mastP - 75mg ed
npp - 100mg eod
winny - 60mg daily
anavar - 80mg daily

still going to stay at .5mg daily of adex
and also I am on 15mg daily of nolva due to some gyno flares
I have been dosing prami at about .3mg nightly at the 50mg dosage of tren with 100mg of trenavar daily. I will only move it up if I feel the need be.

got off my peps for about 4 days because the numbness in my fingers at night was extreme.
now I am back on ghrp 3xdaily with cjc no dac.

also hcg 500mcg e3d

T3 50mg daily
gw501516 5mg once every morning and also preworkout.

I am currently 226 just under 20% bodyfat.
My goal of 10% for my wedding will be easily attained 
hopefully my muscle gains continue. 
I may be able to weigh in at 220 and 10%


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good workouts so far. I would consider doing HIIT training for longer than 12 minutes for sure I think you will see
a better benefit from doing this. Also makes sure you do your squats on legs day its important. You can do a variety
of different types whichever works best for you but always include these in your workouts. Good luck!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratulations on you promo!

how the prami treating you?

your cycle looks *very strong * I would use LIV52DS if you're not already for the entire run


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 18, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Good workouts so far. I would consider doing HIIT training for longer than 12 minutes for sure I think you will see
> a better benefit from doing this. Also makes sure you do your squats on legs day its important. You can do a variety
> of different types whichever works best for you but always include these in your workouts. Good luck!



definately love squating!
I used to do HIIT training for much longer durations.
tren kills my stamina! just murders it!
Im recomping very nicely though and I will most definately pick up the duration of my HIIT training after my cycle.
thanks so much for the advice!
keep it coming because I love to learn!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Congratulations on you promo!
> 
> how the prami treating you?
> 
> your cycle looks *very strong * I would use LIV52DS if you're not already for the entire run



I definately use LIV 52 I load up on it precycle and continue using it all cycle long. even alongside milk thistle.

Prami hits me hard with nausea especially if my sugar levels drop on the tren.
I used to split my dosage up every 12 hours but now I just take a small dosage before bed and the nausea isnt really to uncomfortable.
other than that side effect prami most definately helps me.
I have used tren without it and totally lost my sex drive.
With prami I am a stallion!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2013)

LIV52DS is the best and priced right, you can't go wrong.

"stallion" ... that my friend is a good place to be, lol.

I am about to start prami at .01 per dose this week to see how I react since I've never taken it. 
what dose are you using?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> LIV52DS is the best and priced right, you can't go wrong.
> 
> "stallion" ... that my friend is a good place to be, lol.
> 
> ...



I am thinking that you meant to write .1mg per dose.
basically I did the same thing.
I would take .1mg morning and night then move up from there.
right now I just take .3mg nightly.
like I said, really the only sides I have here is nausea, once I wakeup especially when I brush my teeth and mouthwash my gag reflex goes crazy.
once I move up my tren dosage I will probably go to .25mg morning and night.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I am thinking that you meant to write .1mg per dose.
> basically I did the same thing.
> I would take .1mg morning and night then move up from there.
> right now I just take .3mg nightly.
> ...




you are correct, I did mean .1mg per dose. ANy pics yet?


----------



## Tris10 (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been using prami with my Tren.. shit kills me if I take it before bed. I wakeup drenched in swear, can't quit sweating, puke (sometimes I do puke), and stomach in knots! Needless to say, I started taking it in the morning lol twice a week at. .5 and I still get a little puke feeling but nothing horrible.. 

On another note, Im thinking of adding NPP to my cycle, too! 

Congratulations btw!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> I've been using prami with my Tren.. shit kills me if I take it before bed. I wakeup drenched in swear, can't quit sweating, puke (sometimes I do puke), and stomach in knots! Needless to say, I started taking it in the morning lol twice a week at. .5 and I still get a little puke feeling but nothing horrible..
> 
> On another note, Im thinking of adding NPP to my cycle, too!
> 
> Congratulations btw!



I am very prone to gyno and actually have left over gyno from puberty.
I dont take chances with my prolactin levels.
prami has a 24 hour half life. it needs to be taken at least every 36 hours.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 21, 2013)

there is 48 days until my wedding

this thread as we all know it is going to change.

the updates will be smaller and less frequent due to a new position at work

I have been promoted to executive chef in charge of a lot of areas in a very busy local university.

My job is hectic but once I get everything under control and the right people in the right place it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Why you holding back the pics bro? We wanna see the rants formation


----------



## Grozny (Apr 22, 2013)

this thread sucks with or without pictures, why there is such preparation just for the wedding day wtf is this


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 29, 2013)

Grozny said:


> this thread sucks with or without pictures, why there is such preparation just for the wedding day wtf is this



hahah this log is for me to stay motivated.
I like logging because i cant really talk about this shit with anyone else.

just ate some chicken fried rice bitches!!
after a big time push workout
I guarnatee wedding pictures


----------



## sendit08 (May 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> this thread sucks with or without pictures, why there is such preparation just for the wedding day wtf is this



sorry this is not a thread about ugl gear not being as good as world pharma gear.

I would appreciate it if you would stay off my log. I have already gone through this shit with other world pharma supporters (if they werent him.) 

and to be honest I wish you guys werent such douchebags so I could actually buy some gear from WP


----------



## c4x (May 1, 2013)

Grozny said:


> this thread sucks with or without pictures, why there is such preparation just for the wedding day wtf is this



Negged


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Good log man! Good luck with the wedding.


----------

